# Tiny Rods...



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

Who's got one?

Im looking for the smallest fishing rod possible that I could cram into a backpack to take with me when im out and about, just incase I happen apon the holy grail of fishing. If you have one, what reel have you matched it with? I was thinking along the lines of a 2 or 3 piece rod and a little spin reel, although I love my baitcasters and would prefer one.

As a side topic, anyone here work in airport security and can tell me if lures are accepted as carry on?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

What about telesopic ? There are some good ones around and also some pretty good travel rods - I have a 3 piece Daiwa Advantage - Shimano and Nitro also do good ones including a 3 piece baitcaster travel rod (Shimano Raider series). http://www.shimanofish.com.au/publish/c ... ravel.html and http://www.innovatorrods.com/007-index.html


----------



## dirty (Mar 16, 2011)

http://emmrodsoz.com.au/main/page_produ ... age_1.html


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

There's plenty of good multi-piece rods these days. Depending on what strength you need (and your budget) you can get a number of good rods. I'm not a fan of the telescopic but I own 3 multi-piece rods now. Nitro do some multi-piece rods (I have the lightest of these as my light breaming rod) but they're not particularly cheap. You can get a savagear road runner off some of the British online tackle stores and they are far cheaper. The build quality isn't the same of course but if you're looking for a knockabout they're perfect. From memory they're suited to line about 10lb. I got mine for about $120 I think, could be better now with the $ the way it is. If you need something heavier then look at the Fox range. I have a Fox Permit Trek but they do everything from Bonefish right up to Sailfish spec rods. Buy online for these rods, as there is only 1 Australian distributor I could find for Fox and they were nearly double the price of the best online seller. The fox rods come with their own rod tube which helps keep them safe in back packs and suitcases. They come pretty highly rated but with the weather as it is I haven't had a chnace to load mine up yet. 
Joel


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I recently got one of these Daiwa Advantage 3 piece 8-14lb travel rods on special for an up and coming trip. Half price. Not that tiny at 75cm per piece but can pack it into a decent backpack.
http://www.rayannes.com.au/daiwa-sh...s/team-daiwa-advantage-rods-now-only-99-95ea/

Marty


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

dirty, those are the craziest looking rods ive seen! I was sold on the innovator rod until I saw $450, something like that under $100 would be perfect.


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

Lox do a 7 foot 5 piece around 250. Quite fond of mine.


----------



## nicktoozoff (Sep 19, 2008)

I also have never been a fan of telescopic rods, but Berkley have come out with an IM6 graphite that even I would fish. They are the Berkley Nomadic telescopic range, the 6'6" 2-4kg sell for about $130, and could be worth a look.









Hope this gives you another option.

Cheers Nick.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

My understanding is that lures are NOT allowed on as hand luggage.


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

Ive yet to ask the security guys if they are, but I suspect not, i'll report back with the verdict. I will check out that berkley rod, looks alright. Currently looking at a 3pc shimano raider II with a Citica reel for $330, any thoughts?


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

You wont get lures, jigheads or reels (with line on them) on a plane.

Im not normally a huge fan of okuma but i rate this little rod highly, its the XF-664SPL 4 piece model.
http://www.myfishingtackle.com.au/shop/ ... FACTOR_ROD


----------



## Stu (Feb 12, 2009)

Many years ago K-Mart had a 5 piece (cant remember the brand) rod. It came with a fly reel and a spin reel for $80.
At the time I thought it was a good idea but didn't need it, then i decided I wanted one and have never seen anything like it since.
Four pieces and the butt made up the spin. Remove the butt and add an extra section for fly.


----------



## GT79 (Mar 4, 2011)

gonetroppo said:


> Currently looking at a 3pc shimano raider II with a Citica reel for $330, any thoughts?


I have a 3 piece 2-4 kg Shimano Raider that used to be 2 piece. :evil: 
Going cheap if you want it !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

http://www.myfishingtackle.com.au/shop/query/Rods-Okuma/GRAPHITE_TRAVEL_ROD


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

Looked at the Berkley Nomadic 6 piece the other day, it reduces to 33cm and is around the $120 mark, seems like a good buy.


----------



## dirty (Mar 16, 2011)

http://www.crazysales.com.au//portable- ... -reel.html


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

:lol: Thats cool. I went with the berkley rod and is on its way


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

Rod has arrived, measures 45cm in case, 38cm per piece:


























I also had a chat with airport security today, I was informed that fishing hooks are a grey area and it is left to the the person on to decide what is dangerous. They guy I talked to said he would have no problems letting trebles or hooks up to about 5/0-6/0 through. So good news for me and my new carry on travel rod outfit!


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

Would this one meet your needs http://www.troutlet.com/Daiwa-Minicast-Combo-P118.aspx


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

gonetroppo said:


> I also had a chat with airport security today, I was informed that fishing hooks are a grey area and it is left to the the person on to decide what is dangerous. They guy I talked to said he would have no problems letting trebles or hooks up to about 5/0-6/0 through. So good news for me and my new carry on travel rod outfit!


Despite the advice, I'd be careful about trying to carry any hooks on a plane, I don't think you'll get them on.

Nice looking rod though


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

dirty said:


> http://emmrodsoz.com.au/main/page_products_products_page_1.html


I hear a lot of good things about the Emmrod!


----------

